

Ask YC: Review my startup, twtquiz - BilawalHameed

It's available at http://twtquiz.com<p>To put it short, it's an application where people on Twitter can quiz on topics in real-time. The platform is set entirely on Twitter and is considered a fun yet addictive approach.<p>I would love to hear your feedback and response on my project.
======
ideaverse
Too many questions. Maybe you can break them in stages?

~~~
BilawalHameed
What do you think would be the best way to go about this?

